# [FREE GAME] Jumping Dino Park!



## soldalab (Apr 2, 2014)

https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.soldalab.jumping

Dinosaur in Theme Park?!
Help this monster running away from the dinosaur.
The monster can fly faster by eating Candies!

Don't panic for crashing into pillars.
Tap rapidly to escape them, and eat candies!
Are you in danger with extremely high speed?
Collect L.U.C.K.Y to cool down and get high score.
Watch out! Little Dinos are coming! Just get through them.

Share your score with your friends, and players all over the world.
Multiplaer mode will be updated soon!


----------

